# Sewing different COVID-19 masks.



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

I decided to go to the sewing machine and make masks for this virus.  I looked up on Pinterest and found a couple and gave it a try.  I found I like the kind with the hump for the nose.  There were different sizes on it, I didn't have a way to print it, so I had to find one on a graph.  I found one and copied it by using my sewing graph and free-hand copying it.  I have a mask for women (smaller size) and one for men (slightly larger ).  I like them both.  
Oh, and I have not found any of the 1/4th inch elastic, so I went to a quilt shop and they are out also!  They gave me a substitute they charged 25 cents for each!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2020)

My wife likes to sew, and when this virus became an issue in March, she started making masks for the entire family.  Even back then, elastic was hard to find, so I bought several yards from a seller on EBAY.  She made about 6 masks for everyone....probably about 90 or 100.  She stayed busy for days.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

What type of fabric are you using, to make them the most effective as is easily possible?

Are you using any additional filter of any type, in between the layers, or in an inner pocket?

I would love input from both of you, and anyone, about what to utilize.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> What type of fabric are you using, to make them the most effective as is easily possible?
> Are you using any additional filter of any type, in between the layers, or in an inner pocket?  I would love input from both of you, and anyone, about what to utilize.



Here's the video of the masks my wife made.....they seem to work quite well.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you, @Don M.  !  Very good and clear and simple.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Here's the video of the masks my wife made.....they seem to work quite well.


My daughter makes that style as well. You can use a coffee filter or paper towel between the layers.
My sister makes the other style. I don't believe there's a filter option in that type.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

I bought 10 metres of 1/4 inch elastic at the start of the pandemic from Amazon... cost pennies.. 

.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00SHQSKC4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

I use cotton material, no pockets, two layers with side elastic straps that are adjustable.  I can't find a way to load my pictures or I would show you mine.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

I had heard of using a coffee filter, 
but either that or another heavy paper, would need to be in a pocket, to take out, if you wanted a washable one, as is in that video.

Interesting that the video suggests, non-woven interfacing material, either fusable (iron-on) or not)  and says it is optional.  I wonder if a layer of a different fabric (as tight woven or high a thread count as you have)
might be an option, if one does not have any interfacing on hand.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't sew but I kind of like these scarf/gaiter style face masks.

I first noticed Nancy Pelosi wearing them as a fashion accessory.  I have also seen similar versions for men.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

I figured out to take a picture and then attach file.  I had elastic from 25 years ago in my sewing basket that I never used!  So, when it is gone, the hunt is on again.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Regarding the added in-between layer of fabric that I was considering (in my above post)

I would make it smaller dimensions,
 and sew it to one side first, because it would make the outside seams too thick, if it was measured and cut to the same size as the 2 outer layers.
That wouldnt work out, especially after pleating, if sewing the pleated style in that video.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I figured out to take a picture and then attach file.  I had elastic from 25 years ago in my sewing basket that I never used!  So, when it is gone, the hunt is on again.


*my post number 7 ^^^^^*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice masks, fanci .. you're very photogenic!
My sister makes that style, but the elastic goes around back of the head.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Those look _*very nice too,   *_@fancicoffee13 

And thank you for the thread,  and for the photo efforts too!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

That's a fun fabric pattern too, with the cups of coffee on it!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

This is a smaller pattern I used made for women, and I used the string elastic.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

I like that those elastics can be tied, for the comfort of the individual wearer.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Nice masks, fanci .. you're very photogenic!
> My sister makes that style, but the elastic goes around back of the head.


I make mine a little differently. The elastic on these can be untied so as to make it adjustable, tighter or looser.  To each his own.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 7, 2020)

Masks have become quite the fashion statement, haven't they?

I'm working on some sport masks.  I have some Green Bay Packer material.  I bought some to make sofa pillows.

Oh and on the masks I have been using velcro on the straps so they can be adjusted since elastic is so hard to find.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Masks have become quite the fashion statement, haven't they?
> 
> I'm working on some sport masks.  I have some Green Bay Packer material.  I bought some to make sofa pillows.
> 
> Oh and on the masks I have been using velcro on the straps so they can be adjusted since elastic is so hard to find.


I couldn't find Velcro, I had thought of that too.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, @Don M.  !  Very good and clear and simple.



One thing that wasn't mentioned in the video is the "interfacing fabric".   We contacted this lady and she said to use Pellon 906F for the inner fabric.
That helps trap any "droplets" that might be expelled with a cough or sneeze.  Using this fabric allows the mask to be washable.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

Those are nice masks. I’ve got so much material, elastic and Velcro to last a lifetime. I should start making masks. I used to really like sewing.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I bought 10 metres of 1/4 inch elastic at the start of the pandemic from Amazon... cost pennies..
> 
> .... https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00SHQSKC4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thinking you could braid some of that into a mean slingshot


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> What type of fabric are you using, to make them the most effective as is easily possible?
> 
> Are you using any additional filter of any type, in between the layers, or in an inner pocket?
> 
> I would love input from both of you, and anyone, about what to utilize.


One of my co-workers...his mom made some that had a liner inside of a material & used the material to make ties & it has both sides open to insert a filter.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> View attachment 112726


(If those are coffee flavored I'll take a hundred.)
I read material from quality t-shirts is good for keeping out things.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> (If those are coffee flavored I'll take a hundred.)
> I read material from quality t-shirts is good for keeping out things.


Glad you like it, it is when I get up in the morning the coffee is made, I have some and then put it on for my morning walk with the dog.  Later the mask changes design.  Red bandana.


----------

